# Vin Diesel & D&D



## Mark (Apr 5, 2003)

Of course there have been plenty of threads on the Vin Diesel/D&D connection, and he's even been mentioned now in WotC promotional materials (as given out at the Gama Trade Show in Vegas a couple of weeks ago), but he's just finishing up his interview on Conan O'Brien right now and they spent the majority of his time discussing D&D.  He even told Conan about the tattoo that could be seen on him in XXX of the name "Melkor" which he says was the name of his Drow character in one campaign.  He nows calls his 24 years of gaming sicne the seventies the "training ground for his imagination."  That's being as open as any public figure on gaming as I have ever seen.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 5, 2003)

Can only be a good thing.  He generally makes (or is in) entertaining movies.  And he has more acting range than most people give him credit for.  Now if he could put himself in some kind of fantasy movie, that would be a step further in the right direction.


----------



## nimisgod (Apr 5, 2003)

Well, I've heard tell that Robin Williams is a wargamer or something. But then, he doesn't seem as open about it as Mr. Diesel is.

I wonder if his brother plays D&D too LoL


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2003)

Vin's brother?  I don't know but I have a brother a year older and one a year younger and neither one of them were ever interested in gaming in any form.  I'm forty, btw, and started gaming about when I was twelve, just like Vin Diesel.  I only mention this because Vin mentions that back in those days there wasn't much of an electronic gaming alternative to D&D.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 5, 2003)

Next thing you know people are going to start thinking we aren't all geeks and nerds, he's ruining our image.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 5, 2003)

Trust me, *jdavis,* Vin is not going to make pocket protectors the new fashion trend like Michael Jordan did with Nike. Your geek status is federally protected.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 5, 2003)

I'd hate for people to start thinking us gamers were hip and cool like Vin Diesel, next thing you know people will stop thinking we are all devil worshippers or that we don't commit suicide when our characters die in the game. Before you know it D&D will become a Xtreme sport and will start being covered by ESPN.


----------



## KenM (Apr 5, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *Before you know it D&D will become a Xtreme sport and will start being covered by ESPN. *




  ESPN has had a few shows covering the big Magic: the gathering tournaments, a few years back. Don't know if they still do.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Apr 5, 2003)

"Black Orchid?!  SURGE!!!"


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 6, 2003)

Another celeb who plays D&D - Wil Wheaton. Go to www.wilwheaton.net and check out the advertisement at the bottom right of the page. And yes, I shot him an email and he did confirm that he's a gamer.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 6, 2003)

Somehow I expected the actor who portrayed the "Boy Wonder who saves the Starship Enterprise" to be a gamer, so it's no surprise. Vin however was a surprise, and a cool one at that. I mean, the guy even know the proper pronunciation of "drow" (rhymes with "cow"). Gotta give him props.  

Now if only we could get some female celebs to admit to gaming.

P.S. Step aside, Drizzt. Make way for the drow witch hunter, Melchor.


----------



## D-Man (Apr 6, 2003)

I remember someone claiming that Angelina Jolie was a gamer, I'll have to ask her when she wakes up.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 6, 2003)

Lexa Doig from Andromeda played/plays D&D...

Let me do an AirWolf..


----------



## Orius (Apr 6, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> *I'd hate for people to start thinking us gamers were hip and cool like Vin Diesel, next thing you know people will stop thinking we are all devil worshippers or that we don't commit suicide when our characters die in the game. Before you know it D&D will become a Xtreme sport and will start being covered by ESPN. *




And this is a problem because...?


----------



## Orius (Apr 6, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *Another celeb who plays D&D - Wil Wheaton. Go to www.wilwheaton.net and check out the advertisement at the bottom right of the page. And yes, I shot him an email and he did confirm that he's a gamer. *




Arrrgg!!!! My eyes! The pain!  Aggggggccckk!


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 6, 2003)

Orius said:
			
		

> *
> And this is a problem because...? *



Because we have long built the image that is comfortable to us, a community where the pocket protectors and taped glasses belong to, and not be wedgied or swirlied by the jocks. If the jocks start moving into our territory, where will we go?


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 6, 2003)

To the indoor sports arenas, which by then will have been completely taken over by gun fairs, cheap concerts, and D&D gamers.  The jocks having moved into the traditional gamer-grazing areas.


----------



## Dr Bunsen Honeydew (Apr 6, 2003)

John Kovalic has something to say about this over at Dorktower.

Teehee

http://www.gamespy.com/comics/dorktower/

And there's an Alan Moore reference as well!

Teehee


----------



## Darius101 (Apr 7, 2003)

Robin Williams and Steven Spielberg play online war games. 
they had a battle that lasted 7 months ...Someone else was also in that battle as well. 
They wouldn't take phone calls during game times it was a very important metting time for them they said. 
I believe they talked about it in a number (3 or more) interviews and even mentioned what game it was that they were playing. I forget what it was exactly. Word has it that they still play a weekly game or two as time allows for it. 

A huge number of celebrities are hooked on EQ which has also led to some playing D&D. Rock stars too I believe ...wasn't one group asking Skip to sign their copies of the PH?  

Food for thought, 
Darius


----------



## Negative Zero (Apr 8, 2003)

well, as far as rock groups go, you can bet money that Bare Naked Ladies are gamers! 

~NegZ


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 8, 2003)

The *Newsradio* writers most likely played, based on one of the characters, Matthew.


----------



## Orius (Apr 8, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *
> Because we have long built the image that is comfortable to us, a community where the pocket protectors and taped glasses belong to, and not be wedgied or swirlied by the jocks. If the jocks start moving into our territory, where will we go?
> 
> 
> ...




The mainstream?


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 8, 2003)

The mainstream, who like _Chicago_ over the _Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers_? Nuh-uh.  

No. We have but no choice but to become a mullet-wearing, trailer park-living, pro-wrestling fans.


----------



## Chauzu (Apr 8, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *No. We have but no choice but to become a mullet-wearing, trailer park-living, pro-wrestling fans.   *




That is too much to bear... I would rather sacrifice mygaming books than grow a mullet!


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 8, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That is too much to bear... I would rather sacrifice mygaming books than grow a mullet!   *




*Wolv sobs quietly to himself inthe background, remembering a time when mullets were cool*


----------



## jdavis (Apr 8, 2003)

Better start practicing your extreme dice rolling maneuvers. D&D will be like a Mountain Dew commercial before long.

I did my time with the Mullet in the 80's I fear I won't be growing the back of my hair out any time soon. None of the other names bother me that much heck Wil Wheaton fits the mold, he was on Star Trek, but Vin represents the cool, hip, extreme sport youth of America, next thing you know we'll have a Tony Hawk CCG and the import racing crowd will start painting 20 sided dice on the hoods of thier cars. The village wagon's will be called whips and will be "Rolling on Dubs" and the Stronghold Builder's Guide will be changed to the Cribs guide to D&D. I can't wait for the "Chillin at the Club" sourcebook.


----------



## Mark (Apr 8, 2003)

Won't need all that bling bling to game at my hizZouse, just a Playah's H-B and your polys, J.D.


----------



## Darius101 (Apr 8, 2003)

Almost forgot that Joey and Chandler on friends must have played or do play because they have a poster of the City of Greyhawk on the wall of their apatment on some older episodes. 

We all know Ross played and alwas into comics also ...haven't heard if those actors have played though.


----------



## Shadeus (Apr 10, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Won't need all that bling bling to game at my hizZouse, just a Playah's H-B and your polys, J.D. *




You stop that crap now Mark...you're giving me nightmares....


----------



## Mark (Apr 10, 2003)

Shadeus said:
			
		

> *You stop that crap now Mark...you're giving me nightmares.... *




Major Pologetics, Shiznadeus


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 13, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Major Pologetics, Shiznadeus *




...you're going to hurt yourself...or we're going to hurt you...


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2003)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...you're going to hurt yourself...or we're going to hurt you... *




ok i'm sorry i'll stop now...

(Oddly enough, with how nice most EN Worlders are, I am more frightened of the hurting myself possibility!)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 13, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ok i'm sorry i'll stop now...
> 
> ...




Shush, that's ruining the threat!...err...


----------



## jdavis (Apr 13, 2003)

The future of D&D:


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 13, 2003)

It could be worse, like Eminem revealed that he is a gaming geek.


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 13, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *It could be worse, like Eminem revealed that he is a gaming geek.   *




Ten bucks says he uses the _Book of Vile Darkness_.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 13, 2003)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> *
> Ten bucks says he uses the Book of Vile Darkness.  *



I don't think Eminem is allowed to read mature content.


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2003)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *I don't think Eminem is allowed to read mature content.   *




...ironically only able to perform his own material when memorized by rote...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 15, 2003)

Yo, yo, ladies, lay off of Marshal 'fore I lay into you.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 15, 2003)

Oh, well. At least it was nice of the Motion Picture Academy to nominate _8 Miles_ as one of the Best Comedy Films. I can't wait to watch the biographical drama film based on a particular white boy rapper in _Malibu's Most Wanted,_ starring Jamie Kennedy.

You would think the producers of _White Men Can't Jump_ would start filming the sequel, _White Men Can't Rap._ They could cast that guy from _SNL,_ Chris Parnell. He's what I call a White-Collar Gangsta, the kind of guy who would sit in an office cubicle by day and raps by night.

http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/bios/Chris_Parnell.html


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 15, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Yo, yo, ladies, lay off of Marshal 'fore I lay into you. *




Whoa brotha', don't be dissin' a boy who just be hangin' wit his homies.

Seriously though, I think Eminem's stuff is great. I have his newest album, and I think his music is great in how he isn't afraid to attack, well, pretty much anything. There's also a great lesson in the fact that he had a horrible childhood, and instead of killing people he's turned it into a successful musical career. Its inspiring in that sense.


----------



## Cartolis (Apr 21, 2003)

all i can say about this is that you know the world is comming to an end when it is discovered that the tallest basketball player in the nba is from china, the most popular rapper is white, and vin is a geek!!!

I think its cool that we have some clebs that are thought of as "cool" playing. this is a great game and if the close minded of the world would get the corn cobbs out they might realise it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2003)

Cartolis said:
			
		

> *all i can say about this is that you know the world is comming to an end when it is discovered that the tallest basketball player in the nba is from china, the most popular rapper is white, and vin is a geek!!! *




Holy sh*t man, I never thought about it like that...
THE END IS NEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storm Raven (Apr 23, 2003)

Cartolis said:
			
		

> *all i can say about this is that you know the world is comming to an end when it is discovered that the tallest basketball player in the nba is from china, the most popular rapper is white, and vin is a geek!!!*




Also, the best golfer in the world is a black man. Yet more evidence of the end of the world.


----------

